# Big build......



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

OK, I was going to wait until it was finished and I could show the whole process, but I've got impatient!

OK, here was the brief:

Herpetoculture module, year three BSc Zoo Animal Management

We have a trio of basilisk and the male is a little skitty. When the male panics he dives for the water (as is his instinct!). Unfortunately, despite a relatively large bowl, he keeps missing and has bashed his nose a little.

So, with an empty viv and a bit of cash from my line manager,I set out with the students to build a new viv with a much larger water bowl.

The canvas:




















This is the concept I designed:



















and here is the build so far.....

first issue - practicality and health and safety wouldn't allow fibre glassing 'in situ' so we had to build a wooden frame for the pond base that we can profile and fibreglass and then slide in (the back of the viv screws off!)... but first the rock work...

Kingspan sticking...





























Base and pond building....










a shelf for the the pond










Seal it so sand doesn't 'leak' - this will have to be up-ended to get it through doors and back into the base of the viv!











I've missed a few photo's here (forgot to take the camera to work!), but basically we then added building sand and a few pieces of kingspan to make a nice smooth profile and a put about 4 layers of newspaper mache over it. That had to dry over Easter and exams have taken the students away.

In the interests of getting this finished, I've had to start the fibreglassing over the half term...











I'll take some updated rock carve shots (except that we've already carved and grouted them (much bigger than the original concept - certainly not as 'fine' as the original, much more 'rugged'!) ASAP.

Final coat of fibreglass mat and the gel coat to go, then it is into the viv and finishing touches!


----------



## judy (Feb 12, 2009)

looks great so far!


----------



## JamesLovelady (May 30, 2011)

very good job!


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

looks good


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

That's a big job....


----------



## I3arry (Mar 25, 2011)

Very nice!, will be watching this one


----------



## snakemum (May 7, 2011)

I3arry said:


> Very nice!, will be watching this one


Agreed wicked job mate !! Looks fantastic allready !!


----------



## Carlos (Jul 28, 2009)

looking awsum this build


----------



## I3arry (Mar 25, 2011)

Need to atop reading these build threads, I'm so temped to build something else that has a pond but I have no need for it!!


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

looking forward to seeing it finished


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Updated shots of progress...

The Kingspan has been grouted with two layers of grout. The first was relatively thin and mixed with glass fibres for strength. The second was thicker and had no fibres to produce the required rock face texture.

Modular construction (it has to fit into the viv in first post and that means everything has to fit through doors and around corners!)










Rock face together in in position (flange on wooden frame fits into the cavity behind the wooden frame at bottom right of viewing window) This is orientated to match the 2nd viv pic in first post











and this shows (an as yet unfinished) rock shelf that will go behind said wood and provide a surface for laying trays for the female. This shelf is planned to be removable.










That's where we're at so far...watch this space for more developments soon

Cheers

Andy


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Top coat added to the fibreglass.

Decided the plain grey was too light for a base for the rock effect, so I added a load of black to the grey and put a darker coat on today.

(You can see my practice at 'dry brushing' for the rock effect at the back!)

I have a small pot of black, white and olive top coat as well as the grey so should have enough to give a reasonable rocky effect.

Watch this space!


----------



## zachh09 (Dec 26, 2010)

Looks like it's set to look awesome when complete :2thumb:


----------



## Adams Corns (Aug 5, 2010)

looking good cant wait to see the end result


----------



## Nike_T7 (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm ecstatic to see this finished :mf_dribble:: victory:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Paint effect started.

Aiming for 'algae covered rainforest pool in the rocks'


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Tried to do some more today - but couldn't face the heatwave AND a boiler suit!


More next week!


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Looking good : victory:

Jay


----------



## snakemum (May 7, 2011)

:no1: that looks great !!


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks guys.

Finished the painting today.

Just need to:

Varnish rock work

leave to cure for a week

load it into position, glue and expanding foam in the gaps, grout and paint to match

add plants, substrates and water


:2thumb:


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

:2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb: 
Looooks awesome!!
Cant wait to see it finished and the the lizards in there!!!!


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

Watching...Now hurry up:2thumb:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Spent the day on this now I haven't gotta prep all weekend because the students left on friday! 


Placed the bits in place to see that they fitted.....they did!




















Then I took them out again and glued the first piece in properly










After I glued it, I filled the inevitable gaps with good old expanding foam











Then added the top section, glued and gaps filled










You'll notice I have painted and cut the piece of wood at the front that hides the pond frame so that it looks like a rock in the stream!


And finally, I picked away all the expanding foam excess ready for grouting and repainting down next week!















Oh, and just so you can see where it is going...





























: victory:


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

That does look awesome! Is that in a shop im guessing?


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Trootle said:


> That does look awesome! Is that in a shop im guessing?


 
Nope.

I lecture at an FE/HE college and this is the Reptile Room on our fully Zoo Licensed Animal Zone.:2thumb:


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

bothrops said:


> Nope.
> 
> I lecture at an FE/HE college and this is the Reptile Room on our fully Zoo Licensed Animal Zone.:2thumb:


That sounds awesome!!


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

what sort of paint do you use for that? 

is the fibreglass a liquid mix you paint on?


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Dee_Williams said:


> what sort of paint do you use for that?
> 
> is the fibreglass a liquid mix you paint on?


The fibre glass starts as three parts - a glass fibre mat, a resin and a hardner. You pour the resin in a bucket and add the right amount of hardner. You've then got about 20-25 minutes before the resin turns rock solid. During this time you paint a layer on the base mold, then 'stick' the glass fibre mat to it, then soak over the top with more resin, taking care to avoid bubbles. Then add another layer of mat, more resin and then roll the two together (using the tool provided) to remove all bubbles.

Once I'd done enough layers (I went for four) then I added coloured top coat (works the same as the resin but is coloured and you don't use the matting). I used grey, black, olive and white.

Finally I added a 'clear' topcoat to finish.

For the 'rock' I mixed a little of the black top coat into the grout to give a dark base, then I used dry brush techniques with the same colours as above to give the rock effect. Finally I used a matt finish varnish on the rock to seal it. (The fibreglass finish is gloss and wouldn't look right on the rock - its fine in the water as it'll be wet!)


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

thank you for that, very informative and helpful.

looks excellent! :2thumb:


----------



## I3arry (Mar 25, 2011)

Looking better all the time


----------



## nickdagreek84 (Jun 22, 2011)

that does look really good!! well done on the work!!
:mf_dribble:


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

What seems apparent is the degree of thought put into the regular mainenance needs . . with the displays layouts. . .also looking forward to photos with the inhabitants in place. . . very cool project. . .probably had a couple of "head scratching "moments. . .but will really be worth the hard work.:2thumb:: victory::2thumb:
Marcus


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

All Finished!

Grouted, painted and varnished.

Decor in.


Gonna leave it a week to make sure everything is properly cured and the basilisk will move in!





































Cheers for all the nice comments during the build. I'm pretty happy with the outcome and I'm sure the lizard will be as well!

: victory:


----------

